# Holey Moley Brisket Sauce



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Is yer bison brisket being boring?
Tried 14 different kinds of BBQ sauce and the Mrs still won't eat yer smoked elk brisket?
Sinuses a little stuffed up?
This sauce can help ya out. Holey Moley!!

*Ingredients:*
· 3 cups - apple cider vinegar
· 12 oz bottle - molasses
· 12 oz bottle - Franks Sweet Chile Sauce
· 1 cup - brown sugar
· 1 cup - bourbon
· 1 cup - Worcestershire sauce
· 2 tbsp - salt 
· 1 1/2 tbsp - prepared horseradish
· 1 1/2 tbsp - pureed garlic
· 1 tbsp - ginger, grated
· 1/2 tsp - cinnamon

*Instructions:*
1. Add all the ingredients to a 4 quart sauce pan.
2. Cook over medium heat, stirring continuously until the sauce is reduced by half.
3. When finished the sauce should be the consistency of syrup.






Recipe courtesy of Taylor Bowen Ricketts of Delta Bistro in Greenwood, MS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Disclaimer: This recipe has now been printed off and added to my collection of the "Old Goob's Cookbook" :mrgreen:------SS


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy Moly that looks good! :grin:

I'm going to try it.



.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks fellas

Tonight I used the Holey Moley Sauce as a pork dipping sauce. wow


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Be careful, the sauce thickens a bunch when it cools. 

Put a tablespoon in a little bowl and let it cool off in the freezer to see how thick it really is.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Just reading the ingredients made my mouth water. I'll be trying it over the weekend. Any ideas for a substitute for bourbon :O>>: ?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Cooky said:


> Just reading the ingredients made my mouth water. I'll be trying it over the weekend. Any ideas for a substitute for bourbon :O>>: ?


Jack Daniels Black Label. It's alcohol free


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*alcohol is a cooking "solvent"*



Cooky said:


> Just reading the ingredients made my mouth water. I'll be trying it over the weekend. Any ideas for a substitute for bourbon :O>>: ?


A great question Cooky. Looking for an answer has been quite a learning experience for me. I never imagined there were so many different kinds of bourbon substitutes out there. There's non-alcoholic flavorings, oils, and essences, powders and extracts for bourbon. Just Google away, amazing.

Most of this stuff cost much more than bourbon per ounce but by all accounts it takes a small amount to get that bourbon flavor.

People object to using alcohol, in any form, for personal, moral or religious purposes. I don't drink alcohol for personal reasons, my call, so I get to make the rules. I won't use alcohol for some recipes because the alcohol is "still there" after the recipe is completed. But in the case of simmering BBQ sauce for an hour or say sauteing onions and mushrooms in wine, the alcohol evaporates, gets cooked away.

That being said, it is not just the flavor of the bourbon we are after, the use of alcohol in cooking is also about the characteristics of alcohol in cooking. Alcohol acts as a solvent that marries and enhances certain flavors. When you add bourbon, or wine, beer, vodka etc...you are adding a chemical that enhances the flavors in your ingredients.

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

The flavorings are not to bad, my wife uses rum flavor in her sauce for bread pudding and man that stuff is good!! I would eat it on my cheereos:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> The flavorings are not to bad, my wife uses rum flavor in her sauce for bread pudding and man that stuff is good!! I would eat it on my cheereos:mrgreen:


I would eat that type of sauce on old sneakers...LOL


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I like to use my "rum flavoring" on ice....


----------

